

12 Years Later – What I've learned about software engineering - landongn
https://medium.com/@landongn/12-years-later-what-i-ve-learned-about-being-a-software-engineer-d6e334d6e8a3

======
kellros
Thanks for the write up. I'm mostly in agreement with your point of view.

~~~
landongn
Welcome! It's something I was working on for a while.

